# Casa Del Habanos photos



## ChrisM (Oct 31, 2003)

Howdy all;

My buddy and I just took a day trip to Tijuana to spend the day at La Casa Del Habano, the only authorized Habanos SA dealer in TJ. Thanks to another LLG for the direction... What a fantastic shop. It was a day I will never forget, and one of my first real "Habana" experiences. The slippery slope just got a lot slicker!

I put some pics from our day up on my website. Email me at [email protected] for info on "risk free" purchasing from this shop. Enjoy:

http://zzz.server101.com/LaCasaDelHabano/

Thanks again for all the great advice.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*DROOL! *

:w

MoTheMan


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

great pix... i'm still waiting for a lcdh to open up in my neighborhood


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I sure do like the selection there, but I'm not too crazy about the prices. I'd probably go broke if I visited there.:w


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2003)

Niiiicccceeeee .....


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Where are the pics of the Donkey Show you went to afterwards?! ha ha  
SB


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

FAKES ALL FAKESSSS

shit i am jealous....



looks like an awesome place, that cohiba humidor seems bigger in pictures, i thought it was like a dresser. damn my creative visualization is off.


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 31, 2003)

They actually charged us 15% less on all stogies from the posted prices. Apparenty everything in TJ is negotiable  We also bought a box of Siglo IV for $350 including shipping.


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 31, 2003)

I just added a bonus photo that's worth checking out. Sorry, Drew, no donkey show! But it does involve animals: A gorilla and a dog:

http://zzz.server101.com/LaCasaDelHabano/


----------



## emgjet (Jan 1, 2000)

Very nice pic's....definitely a place that would make most men broke, and end some marriages.
Let's see, when can I travel next?
:w


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

Well at least David has come down on his prices from a year ago  Only $11.00 for a monte #4 but is is on the main drag you have to pay something for that. David, Victor, & the other guys that work there are good guys and will take care of you when you are down therr


----------



## Kesler (Aug 30, 2003)

Why did you leave?:w Thanks for sharing the info


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Great Pix.
I am jealous.


----------



## JFizzle (Jul 17, 2003)

Excellent pics, great store


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Now I know what Heaven looks like!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2003)

If heaven ain't a lot like a LCDH, I don't want to go. Sweet pics


----------

